# sexing/breeding kribs



## giddetm (Apr 30, 2011)

Does anyone here have experience sexing/breeding kribs? I have what I think are 2 males and 2 females in 2 different tanks for about 3 months now and they seem to be dancing with each other and showing the colors but I dont have any luck so far.


----------



## drzoom (Dec 10, 2011)

Do you have a hiding place for the kribs? They like clay pots lying on their side. I had a pair that spawned in a community tank (lost all fry though) a while back. The plant was also heavilty planted. Any other fish in the tank?


----------



## giddetm (Apr 30, 2011)

1 pair is in a 10 gal with a bristlnose pleco and the other pair is in a 150 community tank with tetras,rainbows, and killifish. They have hiding areas in both tanks and both tanks are planted.


----------



## giddetm (Apr 30, 2011)

Anyone else have any input? I have one Krib that I know is a male and I tried my best to pick a female with the LFS. If a young male is put in with an older male will the younger one show female colors to keep from getting bullied?


----------



## drzoom (Dec 10, 2011)

In my experience, females are larger and dull colored compared to males. You can try swapping males to change the pair dynamics and see what happens. Also, do some research on diet and make sure to give them a healthy/varied one. Don't know what else to say, but wait.


----------

